
Robot Punctures Can of Bear Repellent at Amazon Warehouse, Sickening Workers - tshannon
https://www.npr.org/2018/12/06/674201649/robot-punctures-can-of-bear-repellent-at-amazon-warehouse-sickening-workers
======
ineedasername
This is how it begins. The robots are testing their limits. John Connor, grow
up fast!

